# Anyone up for a night dive TONIGHT



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Since I just missed the guys last night and IKE is probably going to mess Wed night up, was wondering if anyone wants to head out to Navarre Beach tonight? I sure wish you guys would have called me last night:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You know that Rich is taking his advanced group out there next Wednesday, (17th)not this Wednesday. So Ike should not be around then. I would be up for one if I wasn't working a little late today.


----------

